

AWS Summit 2014 Registration Open - jhowell
https://aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-2014/san-francisco/

======
jhowell
If you're in the SF Bay Area the March 26, this one if a fun, free one day
conference. I seem to recall a number of product demos, giveaways and being
able to ask AWS staff as well as companies using their products (of which
there are many) questions.

